# Sigma BC 14.16 - Qualitätsprobleme gelöst?



## daniu (16. November 2018)

Hallo Sigma,

Offensichtlich hat o. g. Tacho ein Qualitätsprobleme bezüglich Dichtigkeit.

Ich war bisher mit meinem alten Sigma Tacho so zufrieden, dass ich nach Verlust wieder einen kaufen würde. Allerdings schrecken mich die Bewertungen bei Amazon und hier so ab, dass ich vorher gerne wüsste, was Sigma darüber denkt bzw. was getan wurde.

Da an meinem Fahrrad ein Sigma Halter montiert ist und ich weiterhin ein Kabel haben möchte, wäre der BC 14.16 mein Favorit, wobei auch nur ein einziges Einschicken diese Vorteile zunichte machen würde.

Das Thema Dichtigkeit ist mir technisch durchaus bekannt und ich weiß sehr gut, dass es einfach ziemlich schwierig ist, ein Kunststoffgehäuse kompromisslos dicht zu bekommen (und zwar bei jedem Wetter und mit fiesen Temperaturwechseln). Noch schwieriger ist wohl nur, den Fehler zu finden, weil sicherlich nur relativ wenige Tachos tatsächlich ein Problem haben (bekanntlich schreien meist nur die Unzufriedenen und das ziemlich laut). Mal eben 1000 Tachos einem IPx5/6 Test (oder fieseren Tests mit Temperatur/Feuchtewechsel und ggf. vorheriger Konditionierung) zu unterziehen (IPx7/8 ist hier nicht das Thema - keiner badet seinen Tacho ...) ist für eine Firma wie Sigma sicherlich nicht so einfach - schließlich darf davon ausgegangen werden, dass die Stückzahlen eher niedrig sind.
Kann man eine Aussage über die Rückläuferquote machen? Ist letztere aufgrund von irgendwelchen Maßnahmen rückläufig?

Ich schreibe das öffentlich, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, den das interessiert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (16. November 2018)

Aaah ja.
Aber, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniu (16. November 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Aaah ja.
> Aber, wo liegt das Problem?



hmmm - also ich verstehe jetzt Deine Frage nicht. Ging Dir offensichtlich genauso ...

Mein Ansinnen ist, eine öffentliche Stellungnahme von Sigma zu bekommen, bevor ich mich auf die Suche nach Alternativen von anderen Herstellern mache - ich war davon ausgegangen, dass das deutlich wird ... Sollte jemand anderes eine Aussage zum Verlauf der Qualitätsprobleme machen können, z. B. ein größerer Fahrradhändler, der mittlerweile weniger Reklamationen von Kunden bekommt, wäre das sicher auch interessant. Einzelne Problemhaber interessieren mich weniger, weil man da auch das Produktionsdatum des Produktes kennen müsste.

Grüße


----------



## hardtails (16. November 2018)

hier die Lösung für dich


----------



## daniu (16. November 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> hier die Lösung für dich



ich sehe weder eine passende Stelle für das Problem, noch für mich (oder welche würdest Du sehen?) und ausserdem zu weit weg ...


----------



## nightwolf (1. Dezember 2018)

daniu schrieb:


> Hallo Sigma,
> 
> Offensichtlich hat o. g. Tacho ein Qualitätsprobleme bezüglich Dichtigkeit. (...)
> 
> ...


Kann bzw. muss ich leider bestaetigen.

Ich besitze seit einiger Zeit einen 16.16, und jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass man sehr sehr geteilter Meinung darueber sein kann, ob die XX.16 Serie nun wirklich ein Fortschritt ist gegenueber der XX.12 Serie (ich sag jetzt mal nur: Wenn man das Rad schon manuell von I auf II umstellen muss, warum dann nicht gleich drei oder vier??) ist das Teil gestern Abend auf der ersten echten Regenfahrt (man  bedenke: Es hat im Jahr 2018 extrem wenig geregnet, sonst waere das Problem sicher schon frueher zu Tage getreten) jaemmerlichst abgesoffen.

*So etwas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.*

Schon nach gerade mal 1-2 km fing das Geraet zu spinnen an, es verhielt sich quasi so, als wuerde man staendig wild auf den Knoepfen herumspielen. Am Ende nach gut 1 1/2 Stunden dann mehr oder weniger gar nichts mehr im Display, nach einer Nacht im Trockenen nun 'SLEEP' ... aktuell wohl ohne Option das Geraet wieder aufzuwecken.

Stand heute sieht es fuer mich so aus, dass ich mir auf Dauer eine andere Option suchen muss.
Ich hatte bisher an acht Bikes vier Sigma 16.XX im Einsatz, ein Paar hat eben jetzt diesen unsaeglichen 16.16  
Einen 16.12, der aktuell noch auf Reserve liegt, hab ich noch ergattert als mir klar wurde, dass die XX.16 Serie eher ein Rueckschritt sein wuerde. 
Dass der Rueckschritt neben dem 'ich muss jetzt manuell umschalten' auch eine komplette Allwetteruntauglichkeit beinhaltet, macht das Desaster perfekt.


----------



## nightwolf (1. Dezember 2018)

daniu schrieb:


> hmmm - also ich verstehe jetzt Deine Frage nicht. (...)


Kannst Du auch nicht verstehen, @Heiko_Herbsleb ist nix als ein Troll. Also einfach nur nicht fuettern


----------



## nightwolf (15. Dezember 2018)

OK gestern kam ein neuer 16.16 von Sigma (hab den abgesoffenen vor einer Woche eingeschickt) ... Man wird sehen ob der was taugt ...


----------



## Remstalhunter (26. April 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> OK gestern kam ein neuer 16.16 von Sigma (hab den abgesoffenen vor einer Woche eingeschickt) ... Man wird sehen ob der was taugt ...


Hi, bist du jetzt zufrieden mit dem neuen Tacho oder hast du die gleiche Misere erlebt? Bin am Überlegen ob ich den 14.16 STS kaufen soll. Danke schon mal für deine Rückmeldung!


----------



## daniu (26. April 2019)

Hi,
interessant, wie hier einfach verallemeinert wird. Haben plötzlich alle Sigma-Tachos ein Problem? Wirklich?

Ich hatt einzig vom14.16 geschrieben. Ob beim 16.16 auch Probleme bestehen, weiß ich nicht. Hier lese ich nur von einem. Da jetzt auch gleich die Funkteile mit in den Topf zu werden, macht es sicherlich nicht sachlicher ...
Grüße


----------



## Remstalhunter (26. April 2019)

daniu schrieb:


> Hi,
> interessant, wie hier einfach verallemeinert wird. Haben plötzlich alle Sigma-Tachos ein Problem? Wirklich?
> 
> Ich hatt einzig vom14.16 geschrieben. Ob beim 16.16 auch Probleme bestehen, weiß ich nicht. Hier lese ich nur von einem. Da jetzt auch gleich die Funkteile mit in den Topf zu werden, macht es sicherlich nicht sachlicher ...
> Grüße


Hi, ich verstehe deinen Einwand nicht. Was willst du genau sagen? Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniu (26. April 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Hi, ich verstehe deinen Einwand nicht. Was willst du genau sagen? Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch...



naja ... ich bin der threadersteller und mir ging es um den kabelgebundenen 14.16. Dann hat nightwolf über den 16.16 geschrieben, als sei es das gleiche Gerät . Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich gar nicht, ob das Gehäuse nicht tatsächlich gleich ist, wenn das so ist, macht das durchaus Sinn. Was allerdings aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn macht ist, Sigma als ganzes zu bewerten. Sigma hatte in der Vergangenheit gute Geräte, ich denke darüber sind wir uns einig, insofern halte ich es für fair, davon auszugehen, dass es immer noch gute Geräte von Sigma gibt. Aus dem Grund macht es für mich keinen Sinn, kabelgebundene Tachos zu untersuchen, wenn man sich für einen kabellosen interessiert.

Grüße


----------



## nightwolf (27. April 2019)

daniu schrieb:


> naja ... ich bin der threadersteller und mir ging es um den kabelgebundenen 14.16. Dann hat nightwolf über den 16.16 geschrieben, als sei es das gleiche Gerät . Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich gar nicht, ob das Gehäuse nicht tatsächlich gleich ist, wenn das so ist, macht das durchaus Sinn. (...)


Hmm, nun, schau Dir doch einfach mal die Produktabbildungen an und dann stell Dir die Frage, ob die Gehaeuse wohl unterschiedlich sind oder nicht.
Fuer meine Begriffe ...

(1) Sie sehen eigentlich genau gleich aus und passen in die gleiche Halterung
(2) Waeren sie unterschiedlich dann braeuchte es fuer jedes Gehaeuse eigene Herstellungswerkzeuge (Spritzguss) und genau diese sind das Teure an solchen Teilen. Mehrkosten will jeder vermeiden im realen Leben.

Naja ... Also ueberlegt Euch selber, was Ihr meint.

Fuer mich gilt: Wenn diese Gehaeuse keine Gleichteile sind, dann fress ich den Besen mitsamt der Hex  

Und zur Frage von @Remstalhunter : Ich hatte mit dem Teil seit dem Austausch noch keine richtig lange Regenfahrt.
Allerdings fiel ja das originale Teil recht schnell auf der ersten Regenfahrt aus, und die dafuer noetigen wenigen Minuten Beregnung hat er IIRC schon mal wieder abbekommen.


Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Hi, ich verstehe deinen Einwand nicht. Was willst du genau sagen? Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch...


Er ist halt kein Schwabe 
-> Punkt (2) von oben kennt er nicht


----------



## Remstalhunter (27. April 2019)

daniu schrieb:


> Sigma hatte in der Vergangenheit gute Geräte, ich denke darüber sind wir uns einig,


D'accord! Das beweist es ja auch, dass @nightwolf einige Sigmas an seinen Rädern verbaut hat und ich übrigens auch (müssten so 5 sein). Sigma hat es dann wohl auch durch seine soliden Tachos geschafft, eine Markenbindung aufzubauen. Zumindestens ist das bei mir so.
Mich interessiert das Dichtigkeitsproblem, über das @nightwolf berichtet hatte. Das scheint in der aktuellen Produktfamilie ein Thema zu sein. Auch wenn man die Rezensionen der div. großen Onlinehändler liest. Fehlerbild scheint beim 16.16 wie auch beim 14.16 identisch zu sein, egal ob kabelgebunden oder Funk. Die Fehlerquelle kann unterschiedlich sein, das ist mir aber egal, weil ein Tacho Regen aushalten muss.
Ich habe einfach keine Lust mir ein Gerät zu kaufen, mit dem ich mich noch rumärgern muss. Und da setze ich u.A. auf die Erfahrung und Rückmeldung von @nightwolf..... Da geht es also nicht darum, die Fa Sigma durch den Kakao zu ziehen.


----------



## Remstalhunter (27. April 2019)

Meine letzte Anschhaffung war der 14.12 STS in 2014. Der macht das, was er soll zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit. Die Kids haben die einfacheren Modelle, sind ebenfalls solide. Meine Frau hatte nen VDO, der flog irgendwann in den Müll, weil undicht.


----------



## Remstalhunter (27. April 2019)

Ich gehe jetzt zum Treten, solange es noch trocken ist, bis dann!


----------



## nightwolf (27. April 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt zum Treten, solange es noch trocken ist, bis dann!


Hier (Raum NUE) ist jetzt Sonne, das Wetter hoert nicht auf die Vorhersage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (27. April 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hier (Raum NUE) ist jetzt Sonne, das Wetter hoert nicht auf die Vorhersage


Jetzt stellst du mich aber auf die Probe. NUE= Nürnberg, wobei Kennzeichen hier N wäre? 
So sah es heute Morgen aus:



 
aktuell türmen sich die Wolken aus, meine Frau ist gerade zum Joggen los...


----------



## nightwolf (27. April 2019)

Ja Du liegst schon richtig, NUE ist halt fuer Flugzeuge  
Aber wenn wir so viel Offtopic schreiben gibts bestimmt Aerger. 
Gab ja schon Aerger wg. der Erweiterung des Themas auf die gesamte XX.16 Serie


----------



## Remstalhunter (27. April 2019)




----------



## Remstalhunter (11. Juli 2019)

@nightwolf : Wie fällt mittlerweile dein Resümee aus? Hat Sigma seine Hausaufgaben gemacht und das Teilt tut was es soll?


----------



## nightwolf (11. Juli 2019)

Naja bis jetzt alles OK aber es gab auch glaub ich grad mal *eine *echte Regenfahrt. 
Vll ja morgen Nachmittag mal wieder, da soll es evtl. ein paar Schauer geben


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juli 2019)

Hmm ich plane erst danach loszufahren ...


----------



## Remstalhunter (12. Juli 2019)

Dann einfach mal das Rad vor die Türe stellen...


----------



## Gridrider (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, bin heute zum ersten Mal dabei.

Ich benutze so lang ich zurückdenken kann Sigma-Tachos - bis 2017 ohne Probleme, aber dann:
Habe mehrere Sigma-Tachos (kabelgebunden) nach Regenfahrten verschrotten müssen: 
Juli 2017 nach mehreren Stunden heftigen Regens: Display weg, auch nach Batteriewechsel und im Warmen liegenlassen keine Wiedererweckung.
Juli 2019 mit  BC14-16 nach einer Stunde Regenfahrt (MIt schneller Abfahrt, ca. 70km /h) ebenfalls Display-Anzeige weg, danach ein paar Tage seltsame Balken auf dem Display aber keine Eingabe mehr möglich.
Letzter Kauf BC14-16 im Dezember 2019: Nach ca. 150km eine Stunde Regenfahrt: Das Display verabschiedet sich, Batteriewechsel, Funktion kommt wieder, aber Kondenswasser am/im Display. Habe an Sigma geschrieben, warte auf Antwort, mein Tacho liegt auf der Heizung zum Trocknen (Batteriefach geöffnet).
Nach meiner Überzeugung hat Sigma ein massives Fertigungsproblem.


----------



## nightwolf (28. Dezember 2019)

Hi @Gridrider - Waren das alles X.16er die abgesoffen sind?

Ich hab auch einen 16.12 der sich gelegentlich mal verabschiedet im Regen, aber der regeneriert sich jedesmal wieder.
Die Fahrtstrecke, die er auf der Rueckreise von Burgund im August auf diese Weise verschnarcht hat, hat der Garmin ohne Probleme aufgezeichnet. Der war demselben Regen ausgesetzt. War also nix komplett unmoegliches 😁

Aber sonst eigentlich alles im gruenen Bereich. Der Ersatz-16.16 tuts ebenfalls.


----------



## Gridrider (29. Dezember 2019)

Hallo nightwolf,

ja, das waren bc 14-16-Modelle. Es stört und ärgert mich, wenn - wie beim letzten Kauf am 14.12.2019 nach ca. 8h Betrieb und einer Stunde Regenfahrt die Anzeige weg ist und sich das bis jetzt 4x wiederholt hat - z.T. sogar bei trockener Witterung! Angesichts der Tatsache, dass es vor 10 Jahren auch schon geregnet hat und damalige Sigma-Tachos das klaglos mitgemacht haben, kann ich nur feststellen, dass Sigma damals deutlich dichtere Tachos hergestellt hat.

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heisteig-Harry (1. August 2021)

So, heute hatte ich die erste Regenfahrt mit meinem BC14.16:






War etwa eine Stunde in recht kräftigen Regen unterwegs. Gab aber keine Probleme mit der Feuchtigkeit auf dem BC 14.16. Habe das Teil im April diesen Jahres gekauft. Sieht so aus das die o.g. erwähnten Dichtigkeitsprobleme mittlerweile behoben sind.


----------



## cjbffm (27. August 2021)

Auch ich habe mir diese Woche einen Sigma 14.16 gekauft. Und weil ich im Vorfeld von Klagen über undichte Gehäuse gelesen habe, habe ich zunächst die Batterie eingelegt und mich peinlich genau versichert, daß der Deckel ordnungsgemäß verschlossen ist. Danach habe den Wasserhahn an der Spüle auf Tropf gestellt, und das Gerät etwa eine Viertelstunde daruntergelegt, so daß das Display von den Tropfen getroffen wurde. Zusätzlich habe ich dem Computer einige Stöße aus einer Sprühflasche zugemutet. 

Alles in Ordnung - kein Anzeichen von Wassereinbruch.


----------



## No-Pogo (5. Dezember 2021)

ich hab meinen BC 14.16 im August 2020 gekauft.  Eigentlich bräuchte ich jetzt nur noch nen gscheiten Fäustel, um das Ding zu himmeln....

Erste Batterie hielt ziemlich genau 1 Monat, mittlerweile ist die 4 oder 5 Batterie drin. Sobald es feucht wird läuft das Display innen an. Regnet es ein wenig stärker steigt das Teil total aus und liefert keine Werte mehr. 

und gerade heute fahr ich im Schnee rum, ein paar hundert Höhenmeter weiter unten durch einen Regenschauer und was passiert: Display stellt den Dienst ein. Zuhause im Warmen kommt das Display wieder, diesmal aber sämtliche Einstellungen und Daten weg. 

Eigentlich hab ich das Ding gekauft um mal endlich die Höhenmeter im Vergleich zu der gefahrenen Strecke  einigermassen im Auge zu haben. Und weil ich kein Smartphone oder so was mit rumschleppen will beim Biken. 

Nach 16 Monaten muss ich feststellen: teurer Mist. Sowas ist mir in über 30 Jahren Mountainbike nicht mal mit den 7-Euro-Tacho´s vom Discounter passiert. 

PS: die Sigma-App ist genauso ein Käse, was die sich dabei gedacht haben erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich.

Fazit: einmal Sigma....nie wieder Sigma....


----------



## Andy_29 (5. Dezember 2021)

Da du nicht vom STS schreibst, habe selbst auch den Kabelgebundenen seit 2018.
Bisher Null Probleme, Batterie hält ca. 1 Jahr, bei mir etwa 3.000km.
Bin Freizeitfahrer, da muss ich bei Regen nicht raus.
Beim diesjährigen Radurlaub hatte ich aber 1,5 - 2 Tage leichten Regen.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Dezember 2021)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Da du nicht vom STS schreibst,  (...)


Naja das heisst nichts. Man muss immer davon ausgehen, dass 'kabellos' fuer manche Leute selbstverstaendlich ist und sie nichts, aber auch gar nichts, davon erwaehnen, weil sie davon ausgehen, dass das fuer alle anderen genauso selbstverstaendlich ist. 
Alles schon erlebt im Internet 🙄 

Also Vorsicht


----------



## cjbffm (5. Dezember 2021)

No-Pogo schrieb:


> Erste Batterie hielt ziemlich genau 1 Monat, mittlerweile ist die 4 oder 5 Batterie drin. Sobald es feucht wird läuft das Display innen an. Regnet es ein wenig stärker steigt das Teil total aus und liefert keine Werte mehr.


Das das beides anscheinend schon ziemlich bald nach dem Kauf aufgetreten und ganz offensichtlich nicht 
normal ist, warum hast Du dann das Gerät nicht beizeiten reklamiert? 

Wenn Du zu ... was auch immer dafür bist, wird dir auch noch so viel Rumgejammere hier im Forum nicht helfen. - Lehrgeld, würde ich sagen.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Dezember 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Das das beides anscheinend schon ziemlich bald nach dem Kauf aufgetreten und ganz offensichtlich nicht
> normal ist, warum hast Du dann das Gerät nicht beizeiten reklamiert?  (...)


Ja die Frage bleibt natuerlich auch noch im Raume stehen.
Mein abgesoffener X.16 Tacho wurde ausgetauscht und seitdem ist Frieden.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. Dezember 2021)

No-Pogo schrieb:


> ich hab meinen BC 14.16 im August 2020 gekauft.  Eigentlich bräuchte ich jetzt nur noch nen gscheiten Fäustel, um das Ding zu himmeln....
> 
> Erste Batterie hielt ziemlich genau 1 Monat, mittlerweile ist die 4 oder 5 Batterie drin. Sobald es feucht wird läuft das Display innen an. Regnet es ein wenig stärker steigt das Teil total aus und liefert keine Werte mehr.
> 
> ...




Hallo @No-Pogo  ,

vielen Dank für deinen Post.

Würdest du uns bitte dein BC 14.16 unverändert samt einer Kopie der Kaufrechnung zukommen lassen.

*Anschrift:*



SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH
Service Abteilung // Zu Händen Benjamin
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15
67433 Neustadt
Vermerke bitte auf dem Anschreiben, dass wir bereits über das mtb-news Forum in Kontakt stehen und deinen Usernamen.


Viele Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Andy_29 (11. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe Anfang Juni auf der Urlaubstour den BC 14.16 mitsamt der Hose im Waschbecken eingeweicht.
Beim rausnehmen nach dem duschen erst das Malheur bemerkt.
Die letzten gut 2.000km gab es aber keine Probleme.
Auch nicht bei (wenigen) Regenfahrten.

Das Gerät kam Anfang 2018 ans damals neue Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

